# Free Balloon Tire Bicycle Swap Meet Sun May 4th 8:00 a.m.



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 5, 2008)

Free Balloon Tire Bicycle Swap Meet Sun May 4th 8:00 a.m.
605 East Balboa Blvd @ Palm Street near the fun zone. (Balboa Island, CA)


----------



## AntonyR (Apr 7, 2008)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Free Balloon Tire Bicycle Swap Meet Sun May 4th 8:00 a.m.
> 605 East Balboa Blvd @ Palm Street near the fun zone. (Balboa Island, CA)





on the penninsula, not the island!


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you guys have a city and zip? Is there a fee to sell? I got a bunch o'crap that isn't quite junk that I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 7, 2008)

junior, it is free to sell. As to location, it is listed as Newport Beach. If you mapquest the address above, it is considered Balboa Peninsula although mapquest doesn't recognize it. Let me know if you need any further info.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2008)

Address: 605 East Balboa Blvd., Newport Beach, CA, 92661

Yes Peninsula, my bad!

Always a good turn out Ol'tin bender, free to sell...Balloon Tire ride after the swap.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Apr 8, 2008)

Is the Cyclone ride being moved from Portfolio to where this swapmeet is?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2008)

The majority of the regulars will be at the swap in Newport then ride in Newport. Frank did say he was going to hit the swap early and head up to LB becuase there will likely be some people that will show up for the monthly ride.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 28, 2008)

Bump...This is going to be a good swap guys


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 28, 2008)

LOl bring Scott and the time will pass by quickly.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2008)

ol'tin bender said:


> Man that would be torture! 2hrs locked up in a car with him!:eek:





Awe cmon he could read Huffman material to you the whole way
JK Scott


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 1, 2008)

Were clearing out the back parking lot for more space to sell.  Free parking 2 blocks down or metered parking across the street


----------

